# Child Benefit...



## kelly

Kelly again.............


Could anyone tell me would I still get child benefit when I come to spain
would it continue?


----------



## Wils & Nance

kelly said:


> Kelly again.............
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me would I still get child benefit when I come to spain
> would it continue?


I don't actually know ?
But the Polish community here in the Highlands, get child benefit and tax credits
for their kids........who are in poland !


----------



## InkedAngel

As far as I know there are some benefits you can claim but I don't think child benefit is one of them maybe somebody else can tell you .


----------



## Stravinsky

kelly said:


> Kelly again.............
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me would I still get child benefit when I come to spain
> would it continue?


You cant continue to claim Child benefit as you are no longer a british resident


----------



## marmite

*child benefit*

no you can not claim child benefit -which seems unfair as we have paid into the system in the uk . I have personally contacted the DHSS and was told that we had to notify them of any change of address and that once we moved to Spain we could no longer claim


----------



## carol

I am self employed here in Spain and pay social security, my kids are ages 9 and 13 and my son has diabetes, do I qualify for benefit here?


----------



## Pasanada

I have a friend in Spain who for the past 8 years of living there, is in receipt of UK Child Benefit. This is due to the fact her now ex husband is a UK taxpayer, he works offshore. Check with the DSS on this, some benefits are still payable from the UK when one resides in Spain.

HTH


----------



## marmite

Pasanada said:


> I have a friend in Spain who for the past 8 years of living there, is in receipt of UK Child Benefit. This is due to the fact her now ex husband is a UK taxpayer, he works offshore. Check with the DSS on this, some benefits are still payable from the UK when one resides in Spain.
> 
> HTH


Thankyou will follow this up as my ex is in the uk and a taxpayer .


----------



## jojo

marmite said:


> Thankyou will follow this up as my ex is in the uk and a taxpayer .



This subject really irritates me. My husband works in the UK, pays taxes, NI etc BUT, cos the children and myself live here - WE ARE OFFICIALLY NOT ELIGABLE FOR CHILD BENEFIT. I'm even "employed" by my husbands company to do his books, We've both paid into the system all our working lives and NEVER once claimed anything back!! That is unless the kids go back to the UK every 90 days! And ye, I know Polish men that come to the UK to work and are entitled to claim for their kids in Poland!


Jo


----------



## Pasanada

jojo said:


> This subject really irritates me. My husband works in the UK, pays taxes, NI etc BUT, cos the children and myself live here - WE ARE OFFICIALLY NOT ELIGABLE FOR CHILD BENEFIT. I'm even "employed" by my husbands company to do his books, We've both paid into the system all our working lives and NEVER once claimed anything back!! That is unless the kids go back to the UK every 90 days! And ye, I know Polish men that come to the UK to work and are entitled to claim for their kids in Poland!
> 
> 
> Jo


I really get fed up when UK nationals lose their temper and blame foreigners for being able to claim benefits in the UK; look at it from another perspective.....who makes the rules? The Poles, the Muslims, the Afghan plane hijackers? NO!!! Its the British who make the rules, the very people who are voted into power by YOU!

If you have concrete proof (and not cuttings from the Daily Mail!) that others who work in the UK yet claim for their children who live abroad, take action, you won't get anywhere venting your spleen on here.

Rant over!


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> I really get fed up when UK nationals lose their temper and blame foreigners for being able to claim benefits in the UK; look at it from another perspective.....who makes the rules? The Poles, the Muslims, the Afghan plane hijackers? NO!!! Its the British who make the rules, the very people who are voted into power by YOU!
> 
> If you have concrete proof (and not cuttings from the Daily Mail!) that others who work in the UK yet claim for their children who live abroad, take action, you won't get anywhere venting your spleen on here.
> 
> Rant over!


I know its not their fault, of course I'm not blaming them, its our governments fault for taking EU rulings and misenterpreting them. I wish I could change it - I wish the rules were fair for everyone, but as they stand at this time, they're not and theres not a damn thing I cant do about it! ... apart from vent my spleen on here!!!

My rant over LOL

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

LMAO Jo!

Thats the problem, EVERYONE thinks like that, I see this more amongst the Brits than other nationalities......it really gets my goat!!!!! 

Rant over......again!


----------



## Pasanada

Jo, whats with all the "d's"??? It's not a Feminists Demo you know! LMAO


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> Jo, whats with all the "d's"??? It's not a Feminists Demo you know! LMAO


I dont know, I thought I was putting smilies on but they didnt come out as smilies - just "d"s so I deleted the whole post!! 


Jo


----------



## SteveHall

To get back to the original question 
1) officially "No" 

then the usual grey stuff. Yes, there are people here claiming just about everything using old addresses, friends' addresses etc etc There are people who fly over every few weeks just to sign on!!! I know one guy who admits to flying back to the UK every other week just to sign on! With Ryanair, he can get his 6am flight to Stansted, get picked up by his son, get taken to Haringay to sign on and then either spend the night with his family or get a late flight back!* There are other people who fly back for dental/hospital treatment etc. I have a friend in a Southampton hospital at this very moment having a monor operation - he's retired and as such paid zero into the UK system for nearly 10 years ....but still abuses it. 

SO, to repeat, the black and white "official" answer is "no" but the reality is that some people will always absue the system. 


**Could it REALLY be so difficult for the people in the Job Centres (or whatever they are now called) to change the day or time of signing on? Sure that would squeeze a few cheats out of the system.


----------



## chris(madrid)

SteveHall said:


> To get back to the original question
> 1) officially "No" SO, to repeat, the black and white "official" answer is "no" but the reality is that some people will always absue the system.
> 
> **Could it REALLY be so difficult for the people in the Job Centres (or whatever they are now called) to change the day or time of signing on? Sure that would squeeze a few cheats out of the system.


The point is, I've known of Spaniards abroad who do(did) the same. Easy too as you sign on every 3 months and the appointments are made in 18month blocks! 

If they changed my date (as an example) it could mean you cant get attention. So I cannot see them changing (here or there)

The INEM though does occasionally spring a surprise meeting on you here. I've had them. But like everything - UNLESS the letter is sent registered they've no REAL way of knowing if the letter arrived. I had letters arrive 2 weeks after a meeting date. 

Even so unless it's peak season it's often pretty easy to find a cheap flight.

To get it to work via phone - you'ld need to be 100% contactable when the DHSS called. I personally (for example) do not have a cellphone. But then then you could set something up using a VoIp network. they'd never check so never know.


----------



## SteveHall

All very true. As I am sure we both agree, it doesn't make it correct though! 

Some Spaniards stilling waiting for el cartero to deliver their tickets for the 82 World Cup.


----------



## Pasanada

Steve, you give the "official" answer as "no" but we have a mutual friend who the DSS said "yes" to for her child benefit.


----------



## SteveHall

Am I not surprised? LOL 

If this were to be the "official" line thousnds and thousnads of claims would be flooding in today!


----------



## mikeoc

SteveHall said:


> To get back to the original question
> 1) officially "No"
> 
> 
> 
> SO, to repeat, the black and white "official" answer is "no" but the reality is that some people will always absue the system.


Or this for another official answer
UK Child Benefit and Child Tax Credit
If you are in the UK or another EEA
country:
and you are employed or self-employed
in a job in which you must pay
contributions under the UK
scheme,
or you are getting one of the
following UK benefits:
– contribution-based Jobseeker’s
Allowance
– Guardian’s Allowance
– Incapacity Benefit
– State Pension
– Widow’s Benefit/Bereavement
Benefit
– Industrial Injuries Disablement
Benefit,
you can usually get UK Child Benefit and
Child Tax Credit for your children, even if
they are living in another EEA country.

This is from the dwp web page


----------



## SteveHall

Ok, sure IF " and you are employed or self-employed in a job in which you must pay
contributions under the UK scheme," 

I am sure that is NOT what the OP meant. If it was I am sorry but I am sure that we all believed it was to LIVE in Spain and NOT to pay into the UK system. 

If you LIVE in Spain and DO NOT pay into the UK system then "No" is still the balck and white answer ......until LOL


----------



## jojo

mikeoc said:


> Or this for another official answer
> UK Child Benefit and Child Tax Credit
> If you are in the UK or another EEA
> country:
> and you are employed or self-employed
> in a job in which you must pay
> contributions under the UK
> scheme,
> or you are getting one of the
> following UK benefits:
> – contribution-based Jobseeker’s
> Allowance
> – Guardian’s Allowance
> – Incapacity Benefit
> – State Pension
> – Widow’s Benefit/Bereavement
> Benefit
> – Industrial Injuries Disablement
> Benefit,
> you can usually get UK Child Benefit and
> Child Tax Credit for your children, even if
> they are living in another EEA country.
> 
> This is from the dwp web page


If this is the case, then someone should tell their staff - cos this is NOT what i was told

Jo


----------

